
We can break up Big Tech - kaboro
https://medium.com/@teamwarren/heres-how-we-can-break-up-big-tech-9ad9e0da324c
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19337456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19337456).

